# ERROR - VMM32.VXD is required....



## lisa7257 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hello! This is new to me so please be patient with me....My computer is giving me nothing but " C:> " (C prompt ) and telling me that VMM32.VXD is required to run Windows.

My Operating system is Windows98 and this is an older pc. Up until yesterday it was working fine. I tried to 'reinstall' Windows98 but now all I get is the following message:

*C:\>SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32.VXD

C:\>

VMM32.VXD is required to run WINDOWS. 
If this file is not in your PATH, you may need to reinstall Windows.*

What is PATH?!? and how do I make sure this VMM32.VXD file is in the PATH?
I don't know "exactly" what the PATH command should read or where it can be found or how I can modify it.

Please advise at your earliest. I know you guys are busy but I would really like to get this taken care of on my own as soon as possible.

Please feel free to email me if you would like.

THANKX!
lisa7257


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Lisa,,,can you get to the point where you see only this at the end? 
C:\>
at this point type
scanreg /restore
a space after scanreg. The screen should take you to a menu. Choose a date from that menu before the problem occured and hit enter then follow the instructions. Finallly when its over you will come back to the 
C:\>
type windows or if that does nt work type exit and hit enter.

Edit: If you need to just type in the C prompt and hit enter.
C:\>


----------



## lisa7257 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hi, Bandit429:

Thanks for the immediate reply! You are very fast! Tried everything you said. Did the "scanreg /restore" thing and up pops the MENU, as you said it would. I clicked on a DATE, the screen turned to blue for about 30 seconds and I patiently waited for the "instructions". There were none. I received a black screen then the C:\> again. What's with this thing! All I want to do is get back my desktop, my start button, my programs. It keeps asking for the PATH and the VMM32.VXD....I have located it in C:\Windows\System\VMM32.VXD folder. Can I move the folder to some other location?

I don't know what else to try. I do not have an OEM Windows98 CD, as this is a "2nd-hand" pc. I even tried to do the "bootdisk" floppy from b*otdisk but this didn't even work. It always goes back to the C:\> prompt.

Any more suggestions? Right now I can't even use my pc so now I am using my friend's. Thanks for all your suggestions...


----------



## HotBlue (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi Lisa,

PATH is the way to tell DOS where else to look for a file other than in the directory you are currently in. Your PATH command has included the filename which will confuse DOS no end. The command line will come from a file called AUTOEXEC.BAT - you will need to edit this.
Make sure you are in C:\ and type SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND then Enter. Next type EDIT AUTOEXEC.BAT then Enter (this opens the DOS editor). Find the line that has SET PATH=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\VMM32.VXD and remove the \VMM32.VXD part. Press <Alt>F then S to save the changes then <Alt>F then X to exit the program.
Now press <Alt>Ctrl> to restart your machine and (hopefully) it should be alright. If you still get the error it is possible the file VMM32.VXD is not in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM directory. You will need to get a copy from somewhere (a friend with Win 98?) and put it in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM directory.
Complicated but hope it works.

All the best.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You probably left this part out by accident and if you did then ignore this post,, at the end of the restore it is supposed to go back to the C:\>,,type windows and hit enter or type exit and hit enter.

Edit: Another command you can try is
scanreg /fix


----------



## lisa7257 (Jan 19, 2005)

This is great! Everyone is very helpful. Thanks a lot and I will give it a try. Will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## wingman14 (Aug 5, 2005)

How to repair vmm32.vxd error without losing any data.

Put a windows startup floppy in drive.
When a: prompt appears switch to c: by typing in c: then enter.
Then type cd\windows
Then type rename win.com win.bak

Then insert windows 98 cd

Change c: prompt to d:, then type setup

When Windows asks if you want to use the directory C:\Windows.000, instead choose "Other" and type in C:\Windows [without the .000 following]. You'll need your CD-key handy.

Then follow on screen instructions.


----------

